# official NXT Discussion Thread 6/1



## Derek

After the elimination of Heath Slater last week, there are just three NXT Rookies left – David "A-List" Otunga, Justin Gabriel and Wade Barrett. Whose dream of becoming the next breakout WWE Superstar will come true on the LIVE season finale of WWE NXT?

Discuss.​


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

expect the worst, hope for the best

my advise to all


----------



## Kratosx23

Remember kids, if Otunga wins, DON'T RIOT. That's exactly what they want.


----------



## Dub

I wouldn't be surprise if Otunga wins it, we'll just have to see.


----------



## KingCrash

Pyro™ said:


> Remember kids, if Otunga wins, DON'T RIOT. That's exactly what they want.


I think there will be more apathy then anything else if he wins, because then we get Truth vs. Otunga at the ppv. Wonder how many shoulder blocks he can throw in that match.


----------



## Goatlord

KingCrash said:


> I think there will be more apathy then anything else if he wins, because then we get Truth vs. Otunga at the ppv. Wonder how many shoulder blocks he can throw in that match.


O shit, forgot R-Truth is US champ currently...this pretty much cements him as a winner :/

And as Pyro said, please don't boo him, feel free to chant "change the channel" and "you can't wrestle" though. Speaking of, where are the ECW/ROH smarks when you need them in the audience


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

I don't really care who wins at this stage, I'm just looking forward to the aftermath on this forum if a certain someone wins. [Sarcasm]Some good material will crop up, hopefully.[/Sarcasm] Ideally, Barrett or Gabriel will win, but if Otunga wins? :lmao I expect a shitstorm. Heck, I wanna see this "riot".


----------



## Portugoose

I still don't understand the logic in having an odd number of wrestlers in the finale, unless they're planning a triple threat match.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

I'm just praying otunga doesn't win, he is an embarrasment to wrestling....and the human race for that matter.

I also want to see another bryan danielson/Miz and Cole promo


----------



## Nocturnal

I just want to see Barret wins. If he doesn't then I don't care which of the remaining two wins. Not that it matters, in the long run Barret will make an impact.


----------



## adri17

nocturnalg said:


> I just want to see Barret wins. If he doesn't then I don't care which of the remaining two wins. Not that it matters, in the long run Barret will make an impact.


^This


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

You know something, I am so rooting for David Otunga now.


----------



## irishboy109

Portugoose said:


> I still don't understand the logic in having an odd number of wrestlers in the finale, unless they're planning a triple threat match.


Since they usually do 2 or 3 matches, how about a triple threat to decide the first eliminated then a singles match for the "nxt championsihp" or wtv?


----------



## united_07

i can see Otunga winning this, Barrett has been top of the leader board the whole way through, so i doubt he will stay there are it would be predictable. Cant see gabriel winning as they havent really shown much of him compared to the other 2. So IMO otunga is gonna win unfortunately.


----------



## Prospekt's March

I hope they won't tell the 3 guys prior the announcement who will be winning, otherwise the reaction won't come off as natural as it would have if it's not scripted. I'm rooting for Barrett to win.


----------



## Gin

Let's go Barrett! *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## markiz2001

wade barret is NOT winning guys. he still doesn't have a theme song. guess why!


----------



## NJ88

I'm expecting Otunga to win, just so if he doesn't I'll be pleasantly surprised...:side:

I don't expect Barrett to win at all, and think it's either going to be Otunga or Gabriel.


----------



## Evo

WWE won't be getting the shitstorm that they want from me if Otunga wins.

Wanna know why?

Because if they give this competition to David Otunga, they'll have shown me that they're willing to throw away all the hard work of the other 7 guys that actually wanted to be here. They'll have shown me that and every other person following this show that they truly don't give a shit about the show or the concept. 

In return, I won't give a shit about their decision.

I know one thing for sure:  David Otunga can "win" this competition, but he will NEVER accomplish anything in the WWE. At the end of the day, you have to have talent. Otunga does not.


----------



## Dug2356

Is this actually live tonight or taped like usual


----------



## Emperor DC

Evolution, I get the feeling you don't like Otunga. /<3


----------



## NJ88

Apparently it's live...


----------



## Dug2356

NJ88 said:


> Apparently it's live...


I Know thats what there saying but it wouldent be the first time they have claimed a taped show is Live. Personnally im hoping its live as im planning to stay up till 4am to watch.


----------



## NJ88

I was thinking of trying to stay up, but I'd more than likely end up falling asleep. I can do it if I'm watching 2 - 4 or 1- 4 but not sure I could do nothing until 3 then watch for an hour! I'm not sure then, they said it would be live...


----------



## The Haiti Kid

We in the UK never get NXT live.


----------



## Evo

Emperor DC said:


> Evolution, I get the feeling you don't like Otunga. /<3


lol, and you know what the funny thing is?

That speech that Cole gave Bryan about how he "didn't have what it took to be here," should've been directed at David Otunga.

Should've.


----------



## Dug2356

The Haiti Kid said:


> We in the UK never get NXT live.


God Bless the Internet.


----------



## DesolationRow

This will be fun. I can't believe I'm actually this excited about the finale. There's a (tiny) part of me that wants to see Otunga win just to see the backlash and shit storm. But then there's the 99.9% of the rest of me that says if he wins it'll be, in Gorilla Monsoon's words, "a miscarriage of justice."

I honestly don't think people should take it *soooo* seriously. Everything in pro wrestling is pre-determined, including who wins this. If Otunga wins, I won't be throwing myself off the Golden Gate Bridge despite living only 14 miles away from it. I might consider it for a moment, but I won't actually do it. 

I've had the eerie feeling they're going to go with Gabriel, though. WWE's been enjoying throwing curveballs the last six months or so, and out of these three guys, I'm sure somebody in management/the writing staff realizes that him winning would be the true "upset."

I don't see Barrett winning because he's been #1 for so long in all the pros' polls, and it just seems predictable. But I would definitely be A-okay with him winning and I will definitely be pulling for him 100%. 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to the finale, and I agree with *vincent k. mcmahon*: hope for the best, but definitely be prepared for the worst.


----------



## New School Fire

I see Otunga winning this one, unfortunately...

He'll likely pay off Barrett and I just don't see Gabriel winning this. Otunga will go on to face R-Truth at Fatal 4-way.


----------



## Dug2356

The Whole idea of Otunga paying off Barrett to win nxt is actually a smart idea as imagine the heel heat both men would get. Barrett for allowing Otunga to win & Otunga for winning in such a cowardly way.

Although i hate Otunga and am hoping for a Barrett Or Gabriel win.


----------



## killacamt

it's all about the A-Lister tonight son!!!


----------



## Vic

Wade Barrett for NXT!


----------



## Dub

Victor_J said:


> Wade Barrett for NXT!


hopefully along with his new theme.


----------



## The_Jiz

The idea of NXT is great as almost every rookie got over on the show. I think there were certain untapped potential storylines and a lot of things wwe might have missed out on but its the concept behind the show that counts. Some of the rookies are getting bigger acknowledgments from fans than the current WWE mid carders. 

Whoever wins will get a boat load of momentum and credibility and I think Barret should be the rightful winner. It'd be a real shame if they have someone cheat and taint the very first NXT season.


----------



## New School Fire

If Barrett wins this he is automatically a legitimate US/IC title contender that could move up the ranks fast, so he really should win this.


----------



## Icon™

David Otunga, ftw!


----------



## doctorj89

New School Fire said:


> If Barrett wins this he is automatically a legitimate US/IC title contender that could move up the ranks fast, so he really should win this.


I think that's the one reason people think he may not win it: because he doesn't really need it. That being said, I still think he should win, hands down.


----------



## doctorj89

I hope this is the last time I ever have to hear "Wild and Young" ...


----------



## New School Fire

Here we go.


----------



## Natsuke

That was a really good opening video.

It makes you realize that (aside from Otunga I think) everyone has potential to be something.


----------



## FITZ

I am very interested as to what will happen tonight. I'll be happy with a good ending to NXT, a Danielson promo or match, and a decent to good match.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Oh nice I wonder if these guys are going to do anything else tonight. Would love there to be a final chance thing for these guys so we get a final four.

Bryan Danielson!!


----------



## The Ice King

These dudes behind them are freaking out. Haha.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Jericho with no tie tonight.

Wasn't Hardy suspended?

And R-Truth looks good with the belt.


----------



## TheRealThing

Jericho going casual tonight.


----------



## KnowYourRole

No American Dragon in the crowd?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Haha, hell yeah, Punk!


----------



## doctorj89

Marking out for Punk still in his mask haha.


----------



## Leechmaster

Haha Punk's mask is awesome.


----------



## New School Fire

Hoping Daniel Bryan jumps the barricade and beats the hell out of Cole.

Gotta love the Punk mask.


----------



## firekindahurts

Punk has an H20 shirt on. Epic win.


----------



## The_Jiz

Noone is getting a reaction here!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

KnowYourRole said:


> No American Dragon in the crowd?


Yea, he's there.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Barrett FTW!

Botchtunga GTFO! My ass has more of an IT Factor than Botchtunga

Gabriel 450!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

If Otunga wins we riot.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Wait they forgot about Carlito.


----------



## Instant Karma

Sign Guy is genius.


----------



## The Ice King

New School Fire said:


> Hoping Daniel Bryan jumps the barricade and beats the hell out of Cole.
> 
> Gotta love the Punk mask.


Haha. I hope he moves all the way over behind Cole 
and put him in a choke hold, Solid Snake style. Haha.


----------



## Portugoose

Go (away) David "Botch-List" Otunga!


----------



## SpeedStick

CM Puck Funny


----------



## KnowYourRole

Striker was a teacher right? I thought doubly wasn't an actual word.


----------



## TheWFEffect

what season 2 already insane


----------



## New School Fire

So they are going to rank them twice tonight based on one match? Makes sense...

Season 2 starting tonight as well.


----------



## Natsuke

WTF HUSKY!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Husky (XD) Rotundo & Rhodes wow


----------



## bme

season 2 ?


----------



## Leechmaster

lol @ Rhodes being a pro.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Cody Rhodes? No thanks.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

MARKING OUT RIGHT NOW! 

ROTUNDO!


----------



## doctorj89

:lmao gotta love the guy with the Mysterio mask, behind Cole and Matthews ... and what kind of awful name is "Husky Harris". If I'm not mistaken (he said he was Rotunda's son) wasn't he in a tag team with his brother down in FCW?


----------



## Dont Ban Me Bro

Cool new rookies. 

Husky Harris? What a terrible name.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Husky Harris :lmao


----------



## RatherDashing

Husky Harris could literally devour Cody Rhodes.


----------



## lic05

Husky what? Rotundo sounds better...


----------



## KnowYourRole

What an ironic pairing. The common man's son over the IRS man's son.


----------



## TheWFEffect

bme said:


> season 2 ?


starting NXT week live on SYFY 

see what I did there


----------



## The Ice King

Rhodes a pro?
And is Season 2 starting next week or something?
Or is there an actual break like a regular seasoned show?


----------



## Natsuke

again...

WTF..HUSKY?!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Husky Harris to be the Skip Shefield of Season 2.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Cody Rhodes mentoring Husky Harris (Duke Rotundo).

Nice.

Awful name, but whatever.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

husky harris isn't really that bad of a name

he's fast for a fat guy


----------



## DFUSCMAN

All i care about is that kaval/low ki be in season 2, but he's injured....f*ck

If alex riley's in the season 2 of nxt it will be a landslide victory of him. He's the best all around, he has solid ring skills, and fantastic mic work


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I don't understand why they had to change his name? What was wrong with Bo Rotundo???


----------



## Portugoose

Rofl if Daniel Bryan becomes an NXT Pro.


----------



## New School Fire

I keep hearing Low Ki is injured, haven't read any internet reports in months, what happened to him? I thought he just got back from an injury.


----------



## TheWFEffect

It starts next week all who keep asking.


----------



## Dont Ban Me Bro

I like NXT. I like it more than Raw sometimes. The new guys are so fresh. Its almost as if we've seen it all on Raw. Orton v. Edge some more. Come on. Ten years ago called. They want their matches back.


----------



## Natsuke

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> husky harris isn't really that bad of a name
> 
> he's fast for a fat guy


Try placing it after "(insert title name) Champion"

Not good at all.

At least just put "Husky" Rotundo


----------



## TheRealThing

KnowYourRole said:


> No American Dragon in the crowd?


He's there. Sitting next to Tarver.

They should really take Liam Neeson out of that picture, seeing as he's not gonna be there.


----------



## RatedRudy

where teh hell is this husky harris guy on FCW, i don't see him on the roster page

EDIT: nvm found him


----------



## fiftyonepercent

Human Nature said:


> Rhodes a pro?
> And is Season 2 starting next week or something?
> Or is there an actual break like a regular seasoned show?


No worse than Miz being a "Pro"...


----------



## Rmx820

I thought SyFy cancelled NXT?


----------



## RetepAdam.

John Morrison mentoring Eli Cottonwood!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

So far the pros are kind of meh.


----------



## Leechmaster

Oh FFS...


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Morrison on NXT MARK OUT!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Eli Cottonwood & Morrison

Cottonwood is the Wade Barrett of Season 2 probably


----------



## Hotdiggity11

John Morrison will be the new Carlito of NXT pros.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ellie Cottonwood sounds racist :lmao

Horrible names


----------



## Dont Ban Me Bro

John has better things to do than NXT. Come on. Geez. But that is fine. 

Eli Cottonwood. What is with these terrible names?


----------



## Betty Honest

Morrison and Cottonwood? Kind of an odd pairing.


----------



## Nocturnal

Morrison fpalm
better have some other good pros to make up for that



Hotdiggity11 said:


> John Morrison will be the new Carlito of NXT pros.


if it ends in a release im all for it.


----------



## why

john morrison as a pro.... oh jesus


----------



## SpeedStick

Undertake Junior


----------



## doctorj89

There it is ... the Shaman of Sexy. And what the hell is up with these names? Eli Cottonwood??


----------



## New School Fire

Eli Cottonwood and Morrison teaming up...

Haven't seen to much of Cottonwood.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Oh shit morrison mentoring cottonwood. oh my lord


----------



## Panzer

Did the Great Khali have a kid?


----------



## RetepAdam.

Rmx820 said:


> I thought SyFy cancelled NXT?


I thought this too.

Oh well.

Can't say I'm upset.



doctorj89 said:


> There it is ... the Shaman of Sexy. And what the hell is up with these names? Eli Cottonwood??


That was his name in FCW.

Can't say it's too bad of a name. Could make a career in the midcard with it. Maybe, MAYBE main event with it.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Weird pairing


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

jackson andrews >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> eli cottonwood


----------



## Instant Karma

That big fucker look like he might actually be able to wrestle. Confirm/deny?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

RatedRudy said:


> where teh hell is this husky harris guy on FCW, i don't see him on the roster page


That's because his name is either Bo or Duke Rotundo.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

SEVEN FOOT TALL Andy Kaufman...


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

What the hell is on Otunga's neck?


----------



## Stax Classic

Slow Motion Eli Cottonwood entrance!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

otunga has sparkles

does he want us to hate him that much more??


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Barrett!! Kill The Botch Machine!!

What the hell...another Botch


----------



## Instant Karma

Why is Otunga bedazzled?

LOL JERICHO!!!


----------



## bme

lol "talk about the winner...NOW"


----------



## doctorj89

There's Jericho. Music to my ears.

"Talk about the winner, NOW!"


----------



## KH Diplomats

lmao got to love Jericho


----------



## TheRealThing

I see what you did WWE. "Eli". "Cotton". Creative has some Social Studies buffs.


----------



## Betty Honest

:lmao

I'm really going to miss Jericho on NXT


----------



## lic05

:lmao now THAT'S a Pro, and Matt Hardy looks like he doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> What the hell is on Otunga's neck?


gayness


----------



## Nocturnal

...now the fans get to vote on the pros poll.


and we're voting on Raw next week.

Does this seem like a new direction for the WWE that we will see more often? trying to get the fans more involved? meh, I don't care too much


----------



## EdEddNEddy

YES!!! GTFO Botchtunga!


----------



## New School Fire

Barrett FTW!


----------



## Sphynxx

Husky Harris & Eli Cottonwood should be the new Jesse & Festus


----------



## Dont Ban Me Bro

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> What the hell is on Otunga's neck?


probably male genitals.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Get that jobber with the sparkles out of this ring.


----------



## Rmx820

Thank god.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

NO COLE!!!

It's barrett and gabriel, idiot


----------



## Natsuke

Thank god he's out.

Elimination is imminent.


----------



## Dub

whew, they got him out.


----------



## doctorj89

I wonder how much tea Jericho has to drink and how many lozenges he has to have after NXT. His voice has to be shot.


----------



## Shivaki

NOW if Otunga wins tonight, i'll be shocked.


----------



## Stax Classic

The winner of this match isn't necessarily number 1 in the final poll 

There still hope for Otunga yet.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Wait, so why exactly did Barrett pull Gabriel off of Otunga when it's an elimination match?

EDIT - I guess maybe to try to impress the pros? Whatever.



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That's because his name is either Bo or Duke Rotundo.


I'm pretty sure it's Duke.


----------



## axl626

Did anyone just hear during the "Daniel" chants the guy saying "kick this (something, you can probably guess) boys head off!"


----------



## New School Fire

Looking at the two rookies announced for Season 2, I am not too impressed. I haven't seen either of these guys in the ring but neither looked destined to be main eventers or even destined to stick around in the mid-card.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Even on the final NXT show...Botchtunga couldn't go through the match without botching. He botched when he held onto the ropes and the pause there for a few seconds and he was like wait what now.


----------



## Carcass

I hope Jerchio's a pro again, he made a great manager for Barrett especially when he yells at Cole and Matthews.


----------



## king of scotland

New School Fire said:


> Looking at the two rookies announced for Season 2, I am not too impressed. I haven't seen either of these guys in the ring but neither looked destined to be main eventers or even destined to stick around in the mid-card.


Well then you better see them in the ring before you judge by looks, idiot. Because both are actually really good.


----------



## lic05

RetepAdam. said:


> Wait, so why exactly did Barrett pull Gabriel off of Otunga when it's an elimination match?
> 
> EDIT - I guess maybe to try to impress the pros? Whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's Duke.


Maybe he thought he could use his physical advantage aganist Gabriel instead of going toe to toe with Otunga.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Please let Bryan Danielson do something tonight.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

RetepAdam. said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Duke.



Yeah, he's Duke.


----------



## doctorj89

"HE'S TORTURING HIM NOW!"


----------



## Shivaki

Yep, its Duke Rotundo. Last I watched FCW though, he had long hair and such. So it is interesting to see him with such a big makeover.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Why was Barrett pulling Gabriel's underwear up while doing the ab stretch? It looked very gay lol.


----------



## New School Fire

king of scotland said:


> Well then you better see them in the ring before you judge by looks, idiot. Because both are actually really good.


:lmao

Settle down, child. No need for name calling.


----------



## bme

Josh, you've been impressed with Gabriel, but you call him a "one trick pony" ?


----------



## New School Fire

Nice, Barret pretty much has to win now.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

was that a botched sto


----------



## fiftyonepercent

that looked like it REALLY hurt...


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Damn no Barrett theme at all


----------



## doctorj89

Ok, that looked nasty. At least now we know Barrett won't be eliminated in th first poll.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

if barrett doesn't win tonight, it's going to be an absolute shocker


----------



## Instant Karma

Barrett is going to look so awesome with gold on his shoulder.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

don't know if it's said but barrett is pretty athletic for his size


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Must be pretty awesome being a pro and discussing a pro's poll with a masked CM Punk.


----------



## RetepAdam.

MVP mentoring Percy Watson.





.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

That was a great finish of the match. Awesome selling by Gabriel if he's not really hurt.


----------



## The_Jiz

There is nothing on the clip boards.


----------



## Leechmaster

This show is going to suck without Jericho, Punk, Christian, and The Miz as pros.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Percy Watson is Darren Young of NXT 2


----------



## Stax Classic

Perfect matchup for MVP.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Oh god....Percy Watson lol


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

meet your match orlando jordan


----------



## why

A GAY GIMMICK? orlando jordan!?


----------



## killacamt

oh god otunga v2


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

LMFAO this guy is awesome already.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah Percy Watson isn't winning Season 2...


----------



## Shivaki

haha Percy Watson.. Darren Youngs buddy. Awesome.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Oh dear god, we found our new Skip Sheffield for Season 2.


----------



## RatherDashing

Wade Barrett is a marvelous stallion.


----------



## doctorj89

Ok ... I mean this in the most literal sense: is his gimmick literally supposed to be that he is gay?


----------



## The Ice King

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!
I am cracking up!!!!!!!!!
He seems like he has some great personality. 
OH YEAH!


----------



## 3030

Awesome. He's like a Punch Out boxer.


----------



## kobra860

Not Percy Watson!!!


----------



## bme

LOL @ Watson


----------



## Panzer

Percy is getting eliminated first. I call it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Who is percy watson? No idea who this guy is


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

MC Hammer!


----------



## New School Fire

Percy Watson looks like a more exaggerated Darren Young.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Boy, they're gonna *LOVE* Percy Watson down south!!!


----------



## Rmx820

Already my favorite


----------



## fiftyonepercent

STOP!! It's Percy Hammer Time...


----------



## perro

I like him already!


----------



## break_down.exe

Oh God, gay racial stereotype coming up next season. Bluh.


----------



## axl626

Good lord, that man is gayer than Orlando Jordan and Perez Hilton combined.


----------



## shawnrez

That cracked me up! I'm a Percy fan!!


----------



## Dub

:lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole

New School Fire said:


> Percy Watson looks like a more exaggerated Darren Young.


They actually tagged together in FCW as the South Beach Boyz.


----------



## TheRealThing

How many South Beach Party Boys do you need, WWE?


----------



## Natsuke

Watson and Young to form...

The SOUTH BEACH BILL AND CHUCK!


----------



## fiftyonepercent

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> LMFAO this guy is awesome already.


X2 :gun:


----------



## TheWFEffect

KnowYourRole said:


> They actually tagged together in FCW as the South Beach Boyz.


:lmao oh god


----------



## Carcass

He seems like he's gonna be funny.

Barrett eliminated both Gabriel and Otunga, I can't see how he's gonna lose NXT.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

What the hell was that? Percy Watson looks like a gay John Salley http://blog.peta.org/archives/John Salley.jpg


----------



## SpeedStick

DFUSCMAN said:


> Who is percy watson? No idea who this guy is


A Mediatakeout Blogger Turned Wrestler


----------



## RetepAdam.

Hoping to see Lennox McEnroe on NXT.


----------



## Dug2356

If Only Rico was still in wwe he would of been a good pro for Percy


----------



## EdEddNEddy

For some odd reason I see Percy Watson as a Norman Smiley kind of character


----------



## M.S.I.I.

perro said:


> I like him already!


No surprise there.


----------



## lic05

That was... interesting.

BTW doesn anyone else saw that Midget Wrestling commercial? I think that's what Bishoff was working in :lmao


----------



## Dub

hope kaval makes this season


----------



## The Ice King

They said he's a "ladies man" 
so I don't think it's a gay gimmick.
But just in 10 seconds, he is showing potential of some great personality.


----------



## New School Fire

KnowYourRole said:


> They actually tagged together in FCW as the South Beach Boyz.


Lol, that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Percy Watson = The Charisma of the South Beach Boyz...


I can't wait to see him in NXT!


----------



## TheWFEffect

hopefully he breaks out of the gimmick like darren young did, darren went from being a joke to being himself just a no nonsense guy.


----------



## RetepAdam.

R.I.P. Junkyard Dog.


----------



## bme

Wrestling>Cena said:


> hope kaval makes this season


i actually forgot Kaval was in fcw.
yeah, lets hope he makes it on the show.


----------



## lic05

Wrestling>Cena said:


> hope kaval makes this season


With his WWE Pro Vladimir Kozlov! 

Seriously I hope they are keeping the better pros for last.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

So far:

Husky Harris = Skip Sheffield 2
Eli Cottonwood = Wade Barrett 2
Percy Watson = Darren Young 2

RIP JYD


----------



## KnowYourRole

Does anyone know why they've just acknowledge this when he died in 1998?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Wrestling>Cena said:


> hope kaval makes this season


^This. That Lo-ki vs. Danielson match made me really a fan of the guy.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

RYDER!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111


----------



## RetepAdam.

WOO WOO WOO!!!!!!!

Titus O'Neill.

This could be an epic pairing.


----------



## Leechmaster

lol @ the pros being a bunch of jobbers.


----------



## Dub

oh god


----------



## TheWFEffect

well the pros ain't that bad
john morrison has about 6 year experience 
MVP older guy good experience

okay I take it back zack ryder is a pro NXT is dead


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Oh, Dear God, Ryder's an NXT pro!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Zack Ryder is a pro for who?

Titus O'Neil is David Otunga 2


----------



## TheRealThing

A few days ago, I found this outstanding article on JYD. Very comprehensive and manages to span his whole career w/ WWE and Mid-South Wrestling.


----------



## New School Fire

Lol, WTF? Zack Ryder needs to GTFO.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Feud of season 2 will be Michael Cole vs. Kaval. Wait Zack Ryder is a pro? Of all people, hahahaha this is cool. Holy shit, that guy will kill Zack Ryder if he gets in his way.


----------



## bme

lol @ Ryder being a pro

what's he done ? former tag champion and retired Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## doctorj89

Zack Ryder as a pro? Seriously?! They're not even trying to live up to having Miz, Jericho, and Regal, eh?


----------



## Stax Classic

Oh good lord, I feel sorry for Ryder's rookie.


----------



## RatedRudy

o my, titus the next michael tarver


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Wow, just wow.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Titus O'Neil is pretty good. I have seen him on FCW.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Zack and Percy would have been a more interesting pairing.


----------



## Rmx820

Woo Woo Woo! Hell yeah.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

zack ryder's a pro.....dear god this is going to be hilarious


----------



## Betty Honest

I gotta say, most of these Pro and Rookie pairings are very suprising to me.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

ryder is god, stop hating


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Can't wait to hear Bryan burn Botchtunga


----------



## alejbr4

EdEddNEddy said:


> For some odd reason I see Percy Watson as a Norman Smiley kind of character


that was my very first thought, isnt norman a trainer down in fcw, i wouldnt doubt he gave him some pointers, lets face it smiley was damn entertaining back in wcw


----------



## Leechmaster

Tarver is full of win.


----------



## shawnrez

Lord, just from that video, Titus looks like he has more credibility than Ryder!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

:lmao at Tarver


----------



## KnowYourRole

Leechmaster said:


> lol @ the pros being a bunch of jobbers.


Aren't they are all mid-carders?


----------



## New School Fire

Get Michael Tarver on the main roster ASAP.


----------



## Dub

:lmao


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

I agree with you Bryan.


----------



## RetepAdam.

LMFAO.

"David Otunga... you can't wrestle. Justin Gabriel, I'm sorry, but you can't talk."

I liked Sheffield saying he doesn't care.


----------



## Instant Karma

Bryan is 100% correct on every point.

LOL @ Skip


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Bryan: XD David Otunga...You Can't Wrestle


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Danielson's smart, pick wade barrett


----------



## The Ice King

My goodness, these dudes behind them are hilarious.


----------



## KnowYourRole

I wish their answers weren't in kayfabe.


----------



## Panzer

Danielson breaks kayfabe! Your not suppossed to point out a wrestlers REAL flaws! lol


----------



## killacamt

look at Darren Young callin out the haters


----------



## SpeedStick

Michael Tarver need to be on smackdown, Not NXT


----------



## Betty Honest

Wade Barrett to win!!!


----------



## TheRealThing

Otunga really didn't bedazzle the back of his head. He didn't do it. I didn't see it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Please step forward. LOL they've got nowhere to step.


----------



## Dub

fuck im on the edge of my seat


----------



## New School Fire

Unless these guys are wrestling again I see no point in two Pros Polls.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

otunga bedazzled his neck that's very sad


----------



## RetepAdam.

Wow.

Justin Gabriel's out.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Same as last week.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

crowd booing for a great reason


----------



## Natsuke

OH SCREW YOU WWE.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

tungafix!


----------



## doctorj89

Well, I think we all saw that coming ...


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

bye, bye evan bourne.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Dear god... Otunga advances.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Oh My God


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Otunga staying till the end of the night.


----------



## perro

Bull shit!


----------



## Leechmaster

Oh FFS!

Is Otunga really going to win this competition?


----------



## Stax Classic

Knew it! Otunga going to pull this out.


----------



## TheWFEffect

I want to kill someone right now


----------



## killacamt

complete and utter bullshit


----------



## break_down.exe

Otunga AGAIN? God why is he still even in the running. Now we have to watch a shitty Botchtunga match as the last match in NXT


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Bullshit. Oh well, Gabriel will be a star.


----------



## Rmx820

What the fuck? Also what's the deal with the shit on the back of Otungas head


----------



## DFUSCMAN

DAMN botchtunga is still in this competition


----------



## The XL

Not surprising.


----------



## RetepAdam.

I liked that little promo by Gabriel.


----------



## Panzer

Sorry Justin, just ain't corny enough to be a Cena speech.


----------



## Dub

nice little promo there


----------



## SpeedStick

otunga doesn't need to win cause WWE love this guy, He will be on RAW or Smackdown


----------



## Carcass

I think Otunga's gonna win. They're building him as the underdog.


----------



## The Ice King

I'm guessing Otunga will win. 
Everyone picked him. 
So there has to be some shock value when they announce the winner. 

And if Otunga does win, I really hope he never wears that crap that he has
on the back of his head again. 

Why does Justin have to leave the building?
Everyone else is there.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

Otunga still in it :lmao. At this point, I just hope he wins for the lulz.


----------



## Instant Karma

... Are they seriously going to make Otunga win this? You have got to be joking.


----------



## doctorj89

Is it just me or is Hardy pronouncing "Gabriel" oddly?


----------



## RetepAdam.

What?

Laycool?

LMFAO.

LMFAO.

LMFAO.

LMFAO.

LMFAO.

They're mentoring Kaval.

Absolutely just shat on the IWC.

I love it.


----------



## Shivaki

Well, they have already pointed out the obvious that Barrett is the better of the 3, so I guess Otunga will probably pull it out.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

otunga has no future in pro wrestling. He's way better off starting a sitcom.


----------



## Natsuke

omg...

Laycool....


----------



## KH Diplomats

WTF? hahahahaha


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Whoa female pros.


----------



## TheRealThing

Motherfucking Lay-Cool?


----------



## Dub

LAYLA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leechmaster

LayCool?

NXT has been ruined.

Kaval? Oh poor guy.


----------



## Stax Classic

Matt Hardy has looked inside of Justin Gabriel :|

I'm not surprised.


----------



## bme

Laycool ? Pros ?
for KAVAL

WTF*ck


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Wow, the pros for Season 2 really fucking suck.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Divas as pros?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

What the hell is Laycool doing as Pros?

Kaval is Daniel Bryan 2


----------



## KnowYourRole

Really?


----------



## Carcass

LOL @ Laycool and Kaval.


----------



## ddog121

LOW KI WITH THE GIRLS!!!!! WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect

WHAT LAYCOOL WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT NO KAVAL NO IT IS ISN'T IT OH KNOW


----------



## 5hadow

Oh shit!


----------



## break_down.exe

wait what? Oh God Lay-cool as pros? KAVAL's PROS?!?!?!


----------



## Hition

Yes!!!! Kaval is a lucky dude.


----------



## The Apostle

Kaval and Laycool!!! Ha!


----------



## New School Fire

:lmao

Kaval with LayCool. Seriously the funniest thing ever.


----------



## SpeedStick

OMG ,WTF


----------



## Omega_VIK

The irony of these two being pros...


----------



## Betty Honest

Barrett deserves the win, Gabriel would have been a nice suprise, but unforunately Otunga will win because of his name

LaCool... how did they get Kaval?!


----------



## Instant Karma

Holy shit I want to be mentored by LayCool. Kaval for the mother. fucking. win.


----------



## doctorj89

Ugh Lay-Cool? At least it's Kaval.


----------



## why

lmao at punk face palming....

oh lord.. kavals PROS? DIVAS?


----------



## perro

OMG!

OoO


----------



## RatedRudy

lmfao, LAY-COOL mentoring KAVAL?!!1, OMFG IWC ABOUT TO ERUPT!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Is Low Ki seriously being mentored by Laycool? Really?


----------



## SoS93

iwc meltdown time


----------



## lic05

WHAT. THE. *FUCK?*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Oh man, this is gonna be fuckin' *HILARIOUS!!!*


----------



## Panzer

LOW KI! FUCK YEAH! He better win this one!


----------



## alejbr4

low ki stuck with laycool wow


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Kaval needs to win NXT, best competitor in the second season I believe. LOW KI HELL YEAH.


----------



## KH Diplomats

Yes!!!! =D


----------



## Stax Classic

WTF! They gave Lowki Lay-Cool?


----------



## FlyinStyles

NOOO!!!!! This has to be a joke right lol, cause I laughed


----------



## Innocent Bystander

You know what Nxt season 2? FUCK YOU


----------



## KnowYourRole

Vince loves fucking with the IWC doesn't he?


----------



## kobra860

What a joke.



KnowYourRole said:


> Vince loves fucking with the IWC doesn't he?


It seems like it.


----------



## The XL

LayCool...LOL


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

At this rate, Hornswoggle as a pro, I'm calling it now.


----------



## king of scotland

Is Low-Ki being punished or something? I think VKM is playing a joke or something. BUT besides that KAVAL FOR THE WIN SEASON 2!


----------



## PhilThePain

:lmao Lay-Cool with Kaval = win This will be a hilarious pairing :lmao


----------



## aurochs

Low ki and laycool, this will either be absolutely genius or completely unbearable.


----------



## Hammertron

so imo, the 2nd season has more interesting rookies (imo)
and really terrible pro's,
i mean, maybe not terrible. rhodes is good but,
as a pro/coach on the show, eh we will see..
and then it just got laughable from there.


----------



## Jesse Matthews

Are they trying to be a joke here? wtf


----------



## why

They paired Kaval with divas on purpose. Damn.


----------



## varney

rofl vince just gave a big fuck you to ring of honor


----------



## Dub

woooooo layla is awesome, im gonna watch for sure.


----------



## TheWFEffect

this is going to be some of the funniest shit on TV season 2


----------



## Mizaniac

Over the moan Kaval is in next season but seriously Lay-Cool ? You got to be f*cking kidding me.


----------



## tbp_tc12

That was done JUST to fuck with the IWC. The backlash will be epic and hilarious.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The IWC is about to suffer a major meltdown lol.


----------



## Shivaki

ROFL. Layla is a pro... a pro to Kaval? Isn't it the other way around where she should be learning from Kaval? Too funny.


----------



## Instant Karma

I bet it will not be too much longer before the IWC loves that pairing. I see a TON of comedy potential, and a great way to get Kaval over.


----------



## RatherDashing

Did a flamboyant alien ejaculate on the back of Otunga's neck?


----------



## Panzer

I don't know if people are laughing at Low Ki or his pros.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Same as last week.


No fucking surprise there, is it?


----------



## lowki1087

Hellllll Yeaaaaaah.........Finally


----------



## Serpent01

Laycool for Kaval? WTF?

Now i wouldn't be surprised if Hornswoggle is a pro.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Oh my god... why Vince why? Low-Ki just go back to Ring of Honor... keep your credibility.


----------



## ddog121

i will say that pairing will make for some great TV.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

I actually really like Laycool being paired with Kaval, they'll probably play it off as him being annoyed with them all season and still kicking ass despite their poor advice.


----------



## 5hadow

NXT - making the IWC pissed off and interested at the same time since day 1.


----------



## Mizaniac

Over the moan Kaval is in next season but seriously Lay-Cool ? You got to be f*cking kidding me.


----------



## markiz2001

i dont mind a woman pro. that would be cool actually. but not them.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

stop it fellas, jeez

laycool = immature
kaval = very serious


----------



## Van Hammer

well looks like i better get my gus out the safe and loaded up.......i smell a riot.......


----------



## Innocent Bystander

why said:


> lmao at punk face palming....
> 
> oh lord.. kavals PROS? DIVAS?


Really that happened? I didn't see that I was too busy screaming what the fuck at the tv.


----------



## New School Fire

I wasn't too sure I was going to be too interested in the second season, but with Kaval it should be good, especially with LayCool. Haha.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

varney said:


> rofl vince just gave a big fuck you to ring of honor


He just gave a big fuck you allowing someone like Botchtunga to make it all the way to the end.....God.....


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

SpeedStick said:


> Michael Tarver need to be on smackdown, Not NXT


I totally agree. He shouldn't get released or anything. Michael Tarver has a great look and anger about him that I'd wanna see on a wrestling show. If he could just put it all together and get better in the ring and keep the promos like the one in my signature coming. Out of some of the guys there Darren Young ,Heath, Skip, and Otunga despite probably winning it tonight have no business being in WWE.

I'd keep Wade, Tarver, Gabriel, and of course Danielson on the payroll and move them to the main roster. The rest of them should go to FCW and eventually get released.


----------



## alejbr4

Serpent01 said:


> Laycool for Kaval? WTF?
> 
> Now i wouldn't be surprised if Hornswoggle is a pro.


if that dude is a pro ill rip my lower jaw off and use it to castrate myself


----------



## Van Hammer

oh yeah im goin for my boy kaval...NYC STAND UP!!!!


----------



## Betty Honest

I wonder why he's being "mentored" by 2 Divas... Will he have some kind of "Ladies' Man" gimmick or something? I don't see the point of 2 women mentoring a male.


----------



## Rmx820

Get McCool off my TV.


----------



## M.S.I.I.

Simply Flawless with Kaval is horrible, but easily the most interesting pairing on the show. Miz/Bryan worked, so this could too.


----------



## Instant Karma

NXT GETS RATINGS!


----------



## RetepAdam.

Mark Henry.

I guess they're serious about getting ratings.

Lucky Cannon.

What?


----------



## break_down.exe

Please pair someone who can talk with Mark Henry


----------



## Vårmakos

Well, at least the power of The Undertaker (through McCool) is behind Kaval.


----------



## New School Fire

Mr. Ratings as a Pro.

Lucky Cannon?


----------



## firekindahurts

just..fuck


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lucky Cannon?

These names yo.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

LOL this reaction to Laycool being Pros reminds me alot of how everyone reacted to The Miz being Danielson's pro and I wonder how that turned out.


----------



## bme

well...no one can deny that Pro/Rookie pairings in Season 2 won't be interesting


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

johnny prime err lucky cannon??


----------



## fiftyonepercent

these names are becoming gayer than those forced onto TNA newbs...


----------



## why

Innocent Bystander said:


> Really that happened? I didn't see that I was too busy screaming what the fuck at the tv.


When Matt started to suck up to Justin, Punk started to face palm.


----------



## Shivaki

Johnny Prime and Mark Henry. Nice.


----------



## TheRealThing

"Lucky Cannon". Fuck you, Creative. That shit's worse than Braden Walker.


----------



## Hammertron

man, again i really think these new rookies deserve better choices for pro's


----------



## break_down.exe

Also, what is with these rookie names this season? Husky? Lucky? Jegus Fuck it's the 80's again.


----------



## Instant Karma

ShyBiSkye said:


> LOL this reaction to Laycool being Pros reminds me alot of how everyone reacted to The Miz being Danielson's pro and I wonder how that turned out.


Pretty much. I think it is an entirely inspired choice.


----------



## The XL

LayCool are gonna teach Kaval how to work.


----------



## 3030

Lucky F'n Cannon. I never thought I'd forget how bad "Husky Harris" was, yet here I am, a half hour later, shaking my head.


----------



## tbp_tc12

Go to hell, Otunga.


----------



## Dub

good god i hate this man


----------



## RetepAdam.

Otunga needs to work on his delivery.

Nice @ Barrett flexing his pecs when Otunga said you won't see him on the cover of Muscle & Fitness.

Classic Jericho move.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Otunga talking about Wade's nose, when he has that shit on his neck.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Dear God, Otunga sucks trying to insult people.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

You have the back of your head bedazzled, Otunga. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Instant Karma

Otunga is so bland.


----------



## SpeedStick

Why is David Otunga playing aroung here??


----------



## TheWFEffect

he sounds like someone trying to insult someone in the 5th grade


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

some bitch with no taste squeeled for otugnas ugly ass.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Mark Henry and MVP reunited on NXT.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

David Botchtunga has no moves in the ring.


----------



## break_down.exe

Oh look, a verbal sparring for the last competition. Estimated time until IWC explosion: 10 minutes.


----------



## markiz2001

otunga is failing


----------



## bme

LOL i like how he says he has "the whole package" but never mentioned wrestling skills.


----------



## firekindahurts

.......fuck


----------



## Shivaki

It would be cool to see Johnny Curtis (hopefully not with a stupid name change) on NXT though.


----------



## killacamt

lol @ Khali reference


----------



## doctorj89

Great Khali reference. Ouch.


----------



## Betty Honest

Otunga's insults were very laughable and not effective whatsoever.

Be prepared to be OWNED by Barrett, Otunga.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Barrett speaking for the IWC.


----------



## Leechmaster

Wade Barrett is awesome.


----------



## 193503

barrett > *


----------



## The XL

Barrett wins.


----------



## SpeedStick

Great Khali Diss


----------



## Instant Karma

Otunga has the shit factor!


----------



## why

the shit factor... lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Barrett is FTW!!!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

OWNED. otunga just got raped on the stick.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

otunga has the sh it factor


----------



## New School Fire

This man(Barrett) is a future World Champ.


----------



## Panzer

Henry's rookie's butt hole just tightened up a bit when he found out Henry was his pro.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Barrett is the shit!!!


----------



## 3030

Ha yes, Otunga certainly does have the the "**it Factor".


----------



## Omega_VIK

Otunga has the shit factor definitely


----------



## Dub

lol kofi


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Haha this forum is pretty much united in its hate for Otunga, and support for Barrett


----------



## RetepAdam.

Kofi Johnson!

And PERFECT!

Oh my God, what did they do to his name?


----------



## KH Diplomats

Michael Mc what?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

JOE HENNING!! Why the name?


----------



## Instant Karma

Hennig!

...

...

...

These rookie names. What the hell.


----------



## kobra860

That's a terrible name! LMAO.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

McGilluhwho?


----------



## tbp_tc12

Beulah?


----------



## New School Fire

Joe Hennig....Michael McGillicutty?


----------



## Dug2356

wtf name is that. its Joe Henning damnit


----------



## KnowYourRole

Why can't they fucking call him Joe Hennig?


----------



## Jack Spade

Ok, I understand the issues with having him wearing a transformers trunks, but why change the "Prime" name, too?


----------



## Stax Classic

Mr. Perfect *******


----------



## Shivaki

They renamed Joe Hennig? WHAT??


----------



## lic05

McGillywhat? Who the fuck comes out with this names :lmao?

EDIT: oh and it's joe Henning... Pyro's gonna have a seizure :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

What was wrong with Joe Hennig?


----------



## perro

meh to henning


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

WTF is up with these names???

*EVERYONE KNOWS HIS NAME IS JOE HENNIG!!!*

I love Kofi as his pro, though.


----------



## break_down.exe

*facepalm* They just HAVE to be fucking with us with these names. SERIOUSLY?!?! Terribad names. There is just no other word left in my vocabulary to describe how bad these names are.


----------



## Betty Honest

Kingston is a good choice for a pro.

Most all the Rookies have been big guys.

Why does Jericho not have a clipboard?

lol at Christian and Miz


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

michael maguilicudi?
fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Rmx820

Great names


----------



## Ron Burgundy

we already know his dad was called curt hennig so why change his name?


----------



## Van Hammer

New School Fire said:


> This man(Barrett) is a future World Champ.


QFT!!!!!


----------



## king of scotland

Gah the iwc would complain about names wouldn't they?


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

Joe Hennig....Michael McGuilawhatever fpalm


----------



## varney

how come they dont keep the 3rd generation stars names, and MCGUILLICUTY what the ECW rip off is that shit


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Joe Hening on NXT! NXT Season 2 is going to rock!


----------



## Instant Karma

They acknowledge who his dad is and still change his name to something stupid. That is so hilarious.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> we already know his dad was called curt hennig so why change his name?


i think wwe wants to get away with having so many second/third generation stars but them mentioning their fathers goes against my theory


----------



## Sphynxx

it should have been Michael Perfect lol


----------



## firekindahurts

Michael McGillicutty is what they replace Joe Hennig with?? Are they high?


----------



## 5hadow

Was there really a reason to change his name?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

varney said:


> how come they dont keep the 3rd generation stars names, and MCGUILLICUTY what the ECW rip off is that shit


Looks like Perfect got to together with Beulah McGuillicuty XD


----------



## wrestleshoot

NXT is such a joke. If they had any idea bout talent evaluation they would weed out the deadwood and debut the guys that actually have it on a main show with some sort of decent gimmick and storyline.


----------



## The Ice King

I really want Kofi to have more mic time. He's really natural, 
and he would easily get more over than he is. 

And I have to agree, these freaking names are ridiculous. 
Except for Percy. Haha.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

firekindahurts said:


> Michael McGillicutty is what they replace Joe Hennig with?? Are they high?


Not with this wellness program...


----------



## 3030

Why in the world introduce him as the son of Perfect only to give him a completely different name? It's like if they called Cody Rhodes "Ivan Smithers" or Ted Dibiase "Donald Pinkerton". What a failure. People serious sat around in a conference room and came up with these names?


----------



## Instant Karma

I am not sure Steve Austin could get over with the name they just gave Joe Hennig. I have literally been loling since they said it.


----------



## RatedRudy

HMM all i'am wondering is what chrisitn and the miz were aruging about, would really love to hear what they were saying,


----------



## bjnelson19705

the only name i agree/like is kaval.


----------



## kobra860

3030 said:


> Why in the world introduce him as the son of Perfect only to give him a completely different name? It's like if they called Cody Rhodes "Ivan Smithers" or Ted Dibiase "Donald Pinkerton". What a failure. People serious sat around in a conference room and came up with these names?


lol. Ivan Smithers. I wouldn't be surprised if they stole that.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I think Kaval will be in some sexual storyline with Laycool and Cougar Guerrero whether it be NXT or Smackdown after NXT season 2 is over. Maybe he will from a tag team with Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## New School Fire

So I wonder if they will let us know right away which show the winner is going on...


----------



## sharkboy22

Any chance Colin Delaney will be on season 2?


----------



## bme

the fans to have 50% vote ? nice


----------



## The_Jiz

Wow it took a 2nd season for them to explain how NXT works.


----------



## doctorj89

Haha love that look Matthews gave Cole ...


----------



## 3030

Actually, that might be a fun idea for a thread: coming up with NXT-style names for current WWE superstars. Someone make it happen.


----------



## KnowYourRole

What's wrong with Hennig and Rotundo?


----------



## RetepAdam.

MIZ PROMO!

MIZ IS MENTORING ALEX RILEY!!!!!


----------



## wrestleshoot

concept fail, names fail, stupid parings to mess with the internet fail, fans thinking a vote on a website with no security is actually going to decided things fail.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

LOL I just noticed Tarver is taking up two seats


----------



## Dub

here we go


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

This is going to be good.


----------



## Stax Classic

LOL "50% is up to the voters" means WWE doesn't care about the voters.


----------



## Instant Karma

Yes! More Miz and Cole loving him!


----------



## fiftyonepercent

NXT MIZ 2.0


----------



## lic05

lol @ Cole marking.

ALEX RILEY! FUCKING YES!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

ALEX RILEY!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

wrestleshoot said:


> concept fail, names fail, stupid parings to mess with the internet fail, fans thinking a vote on a website with no security is actually going to decided things fail.




So why the fuck are you watching?


----------



## TheWFEffect

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I think Kaval will be in some sexual storyline with Laycool and Cougar Guerrero whether it be NXT or Smackdown after NXT season 2 is over. Maybe he will from a tag team with Dolph Ziggler.


Did anyone say cougar


----------



## New School Fire

Nice, Miz is back with....Alex Riley? Wow.


----------



## Betty Honest

YES, ALEX F'N RILEY!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Oh God It's Alex Riley!!!


----------



## The Ice King

Great pairing.


----------



## Leechmaster

Alex Riley to win season 2.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

he's got the most personality it seems.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Miz mentoring ALEX FUCKING RILEY HELL YES!!!!


----------



## Dub

oh sweet


----------



## kobra860

Riley is definitely going to win.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

Oh God Yes! Miz and Riley!


----------



## KnowYourRole

Well we know who is winning Season 2.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Wow, Alex Riley. A normal, easy to pronounce name.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Best pairing yet.


----------



## Panzer

Swagger will not be happy about this.


----------



## bjnelson19705

awesome. alex riley! so who is this mystery guy in s.e.s.


----------



## Instant Karma

Kaval vs. Alex Riley, who wins?


----------



## RetepAdam.

LMFAO.

Regal is epic.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Bow down to Regal everyone!


----------



## Dub

:lmao regal owned


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

Regal owns


----------



## break_down.exe

Incoming Swerve in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## TheWFEffect

I love regal


----------



## KnowYourRole

"You got a mask on be quiet"


----------



## The Ice King

Otunga is definitely winning.


----------



## Panzer

lol at Truth!


----------



## Stax Classic

"You got a mask on" LOL


----------



## doctorj89

Lmfao ... There are a lot of gems in this episode. Thank you, Regal ...


----------



## Instant Karma

King Regal is my hero.


----------



## RetepAdam.

LMFAO @ Kermit and Eugene.

Punk just leaves.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

thank gor a riley got to keep his fucking name im glad it wasnt paulie osverwhich or some shit


----------



## 3030

"You got a mask on, be quiet" - instant classic.


----------



## darkmanx8

Panther said:


> Swagger will not be happy about this.


really why?


----------



## why

poor regal..lmao punk left


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

This is hilarious.


----------



## doctorj89

Lmfao did Regal just call someone Kermit, and someone Eugene?? Good lord is this great.


----------



## Leechmaster

lol @ Punk leaving.


----------



## Dub

wtf is going on?


----------



## SpeedStick

WTF????


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

CM Punk just walked away lol


----------



## Betty Honest

So Barrett actually won? Or... I'm confused lol


----------



## The Ice King

HILARIOUS!!!
EVERYONE!!!!

HAHAHAHA!!!
Punk just left!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

LMFAO Punk just walked backstage


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, Punk leaving.


----------



## Instant Karma

This is the funniest segment ever.


----------



## Shivaki

Otunga is so going to win. sheesh.


----------



## lic05

WHY ISN'T THIS MAN IN A HIGHER CARD RANK!?

Oh yeah, Wellness Policy strike, that's why :no:...


----------



## varney

Punk is the man, what the cluster fuck is this shit right now, and who is named eugene?


----------



## doctorj89

I like how CM Punk just up and left.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

its gonna be otunga


----------



## Hammertron

that was some great tv lol


----------



## RetepAdam.

BARRETT!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

BARRETT!!!


----------



## tbp_tc12

Woo hoo!!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

YES!!


----------



## astrosfan

That was longer then American Idol


----------



## TheWFEffect

thank god there is a god


----------



## killacamt

yes!!!!!!!!!!! yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub

YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## why

Good.. Otunga is horrible


----------



## Instant Karma

MARK OUT FOR THE MAJESTIC EAGLE THAT DOMINATES THE RINGSIDE!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Haha Justice served


----------



## New School Fire

Hell Yeah! I was woried for a second.

Lol at Punk walking out.


----------



## Vårmakos

HOW THE FUCK DID BARRET WIN?!


----------



## Panzer

YES! Wade wins!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

THANK FUCKING GOD


----------



## Betty Honest

I think I just died... WWE actually went with talent instead of a name...? Holy ish!


----------



## doctorj89

And the right man won. The last 5 minutes of this episode were absolutely classic. Now maybe we'll finally hear Barrett's music when he hits the main roster.


----------



## Rmx820

I was so scared of an obvious swerve.


----------



## break_down.exe

Thank God Vince isn't an idiot. Had me scared with the Regal outburst that a swerve was coming. Otunga looks like he's about to cry XD


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Barrett wins! YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Rice9999 said:


> HOW THE FUCK DID BARRET WIN?!


Gee, I wonder lol.


----------



## RetepAdam.

varney said:


> Punk is the man, what the cluster fuck is this shit right now, and who is named eugene?


Kermit was The Miz, and Eugene was Matt Hardy. :lmao


----------



## Ron Burgundy

YES!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic

Not what I would have done, Otunga needs the most help, but I'm very interested to see what they do with Otunga on SD/RAW.


----------



## Carcass

Hell yeah, Barrett won. Regal owned in that segment


----------



## TheWFEffect

yes yes yes yes yes stevie wonder What?


----------



## RatherDashing

Thank you Chris Jericho, Wade Barrett and William Regal for keeping NXT from being a complete and utter failure.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Good choice.


----------



## bjnelson19705

shut the fuck up and get out!!


----------



## Leechmaster

How will this show be watchable without Punk, Jericho, Regal, Miz, and Christian?


----------



## lic05

Thank lord Barret won it.


----------



## RetepAdam.

doctorj89 said:


> And the right man won. The last 5 minutes of this episode were absolutely classic. Now maybe we'll finally hear Barrett's music when he hits the main roster.


As opposed to everyone else's when they do the same. :no:

I wonder if he'll say which title he's going for.


----------



## doctorj89

Any guesses on which title Barrett is going to go after?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

He's just like Batista, Barrett's only here for the coin!


----------



## Shivaki

Haha. Jericho rocks when he gloats.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Botchtunga YOU LOSE


----------



## RetepAdam.

Nice reference to his promo from the talking challenge.


----------



## SpeedStick

doctorj89 said:


> Any guesses on which title Barrett is going to go after?


Jack Swagger


----------



## Cerbs

What a shitty outcome. 

Barret winning doesn't help WWE at all.


----------



## New School Fire

Barrett is so good he is not going for the WWE Title or the World Title he is going to win the WWE World title haha.


----------



## TheWFEffect

MUUHHAAAAMUHAAAAAAA Is what jerichos face is saying


----------



## EdEddNEddy

I have a message for you Botchtunga


----------



## Carcass

Leechmaster said:


> How will this show be watchable without Punk, Jericho, Regal, Miz, and Christian?


Miz is still on. Even with him, the next season doesn't look that great.


----------



## thegreatone15

Leechmaster said:


> How will this show be watchable without Punk, Jericho, Regal, *Miz*, and Christian?


Didn't you just hear the Miz say he's going to be Alex Riley's Pro on season 2?


----------



## Instant Karma

William Regal is so undervalued. That whole argument was instantly a classic moment. Regal's insults, Punk leaving, Christian telling him to stuff a crumpet in his mouth, Jericho gloating.. the whole things was awesome. Cannot wait for Kaval and Riley (and laughing every time I hear Hennig's new name).


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I was very pleased with this NXT show. Sure it isn't WWEECW but it had it's memorable moments and this video package at the end shows it. Can't wait for Season 2.


----------



## The Ice King

So what happens to everyone else?
I'd like Bryan and Tarver to stay. 

But how would they do it?


----------



## Dub

good show, can't wait for next week. Barrett FTW!!!


----------



## TheRealThing

Leechmaster said:


> How will this show be watchable without Punk, Jericho, Regal, Miz, and Christian?


Lay-Cool mentoring Kaval is more than enough entertainment.


----------



## Stax Classic

Human Nature said:


> So what happens to everyone else?
> I'd like Bryan and Tarver to stay.
> 
> But how would they do it?


The same way they did Bryan last night, so and so signed whoever to a contract.


----------



## breaksilence

Feels kinda anti-climatic but oh well, I'll take Barrett over Otunga any other day.


----------



## Mizaniac

I enjoyed the end segment, we actually got to hear from Regal on NXT at last. I loved the way CM Punk walked off and didnt care. Pretty obvious Barrett was going to win, although i thought Justin Gabriel should of been second. Overall awesome first season and i really enjoyed it, i dont think Season 2 will be as amazing but it will still good to watch.


----------



## TheWFEffect

The best product from either TNA and WWE in a long time each character got the oputunity to express and develop themselves it was fantastic and SEASON 2 STARTS NEXT WEEK WOOOOOOO


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Cerbs said:


> What a shitty outcome.
> 
> Barret winning doesn't help WWE at all.


With the exception of Danielson, nobody on NXT is anywhere near as good as Wade Barret.


----------



## Leechmaster

Carcass said:


> Miz is still on. Even with him, the next season doesn't look that great.





thegreatone15 said:


> Didn't you just hear the Miz say he's going to be Alex Riley's Pro on season 2?


True true. Still, it's a big loss from the previous season.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Alex Riley's by far the favorite in this. His mic skills are fucking amazing.

But kaval....him and lay cool. This is going to be great television


----------



## RatedRudy

hey did anyone think about how kaval is possibly goign to be coming out to the ring to michelle mcools entrance music, that's going to be hilarious stuff


----------



## Leechmaster

Cerbs said:


> What a shitty outcome.
> 
> Barret winning doesn't help WWE at all.


And Otunga winning does?


----------



## The Ice King

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> The same way they did Bryan last night, so and so signed whoever to a contract.


Yeah, I guess that could work. 
If they go that route I hope the time is spread out, 
cause then it would feel ridiculous.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

TheRealThing said:


> Lay-Cool mentoring Kaval is more than enough entertainment.


I truly think that will be hilarious. 

If anything, Season 2 has a lot of potential to be better than the first season.


----------



## Betty Honest

Next season doesn't look that great, only pros I'm excited about are The Miz, MVP, and Kingston. I love Rhodes, I just don't think he has enough credibilty, I also think he should be Henning's Pro.

The only Rookies I'm exicted about are Henning, Kaval, and Riley. But I'll still watch it as faithfully as I've watched this season. I'm sure alot of the Rookies will suprise everyone like Darren Young and Justin Gabriel have done.

This season for the most part has owned!


----------



## Cerbs

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> With the exception of Danielson, nobody on NXT is anywhere near as good as Wade Barret.


Right. Other than the fact he has absolutely no connection with the crowd at all (the single most important trait in wrestling), oh sure, he's wonderful. 

Otunga losing NXT was the biggest pop he's ever got. Congrats to Barret.


----------



## Betty Honest

I already think that Danielson has impressed Bret Hart enough to have Hart sign Danielson to a long-term contract on the low and will suprise us with this news hopefully on Monday's 3-hr super show


----------



## thegreatone15

RatedRudy said:


> hey did anyone think about how kaval is possibly goign to be coming out to the ring to michelle mcools entrance music, that's going to be hilarious stuff



Yeah and just think everybody was complaining about Michael Tarver coming out to Carlito's music. But that will be hilarious indeed.


----------



## Carcass

Cerbs said:


> What a shitty outcome.
> 
> Barret winning doesn't help WWE at all.


I'm sure the WWE will manage w/o the .1 rating increase a Hudson appearance will bring them.


----------



## Steve Awesome

Really? Kaval being mentored by Lay-Cool!?


----------



## Dinky420

What was it that Regal said to Jericho, "I like your two moves" or something like that. Hilarious!


----------



## Evanescent

Haha Kaval and Otunga trending worldwide on twitter. WWE win.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Layla and Michelle being pros for Kaval is too funny. Kaval is extremely lucky or just plain fucked


----------



## thegreatone15

Betty Honest said:


> Next season doesn't look that great, only pros I'm excited about are The Miz, MVP, and Kingston. I love Rhodes, I just don't think he has enough credibility, I also think he should be Henning's Pro.
> 
> The only Rookies I'm excited about are Henning, Kaval, and Riley. But I'll still watch it as faithfully as I've watched this season. *I'm sure a lot of the Rookies will surprise everyone like Darren Young and Justin Gabriel have done.*
> 
> This season for the most part has owned!


I really think in the WWE eyes that's the whole purpose they are trying to get out of this show. I mean it's obvious that guys like Bryan, Kaval and Riley we are already gonna be sold on. But they are trying to catch are our with the other guys we may not be familiar with too well.


----------



## Cerbs

Steve Awesome said:


> Really? Kaval being mentored by Lay-Cool!?


I think it'll be interesting actually. People will love Kaval, and hate his mentors. Kind of like the Danielson/Miz connection.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

kaval is a trending topic on twitter holy shit


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

now what show does barrett go on

raw or smackdown??


----------



## The_Jiz

The segment at the end where the pros combusted was gold.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

I dont get why wwe changed henning and rotundo names especially giving them those shitty names instead???

Also, i really feel bad for kaval having to be stuck with lay cool...im sure thats not what he signed up 4 when he signed with wwe in the 1st place


----------



## Prospekt's March

Kaval mentored by Laycool? I'll definitely be watching this.


----------



## Kenny

I'm glad Barrett won as he was my favourite (alongside Daniel Bryan) throughout. They're both going to make it.

Travis, you actually find Otunga entertaining?


----------



## THNC

Cerbs said:


> Right. Other than the fact he has absolutely no connection with the crowd at all (the single most important trait in wrestling), oh sure, he's wonderful.
> 
> Otunga losing NXT was the biggest pop he's ever got. Congrats to Barret.


Exactly.


----------



## Azuran

Cerbs said:


> Right. Other than the fact he has absolutely no connection with the crowd at all (the single most important trait in wrestling), oh sure, he's wonderful.
> 
> Otunga losing NXT was the biggest pop he's ever got. Congrats to Barret.


Maybe that's why he won it. He needed the win a lot more than the others guys.


----------



## Evo

Cerbs said:


> Right. Other than the fact he has absolutely no connection with the crowd at all (the single most important trait in wrestling), oh sure, he's wonderful.


Barrett had more of a connection with the crowd in the UK than Otunga had with any crowd this season.

The right man won. You simply can't give the competition to a man who literally has no talent and no upside.


----------



## Kratosx23

I can't believe anybody would think Otunga should've won instead of Barrett.

Barrett has the look and demeanor of a future heel WHC. Otunga has the look and demeanor of a pretentious twat. When he lost, he didn't even look like a heel, he looked like a spoiled child crying in the corner because he lost his toys. The only reason he even made it to the final was because he's married to a woman who won an Oscar.


----------



## THNC

EvoLution™ said:


> *Barrett had more of a connection with the crowd in the UK than Otunga had with any crowd this season*.
> 
> The right man won. You simply can't give the competition to a man who literally has no talent and no upside.




And Bob Holly had a connection with the crowd in Alabama.Who cares? He
still sucks.Just like Barrett.


----------



## RatedRudy

In closing, all I got to say about tonight or the whole season for that matter was that pro segment with regal talking smack and arguing with all the pros was probably the most entertaining thing from the whole season of NXT . man freaking hilarious.


----------



## iverson19

Michael McGillicutty? Really? Sounds more like the illegitimate son of Tommy Dreamer than Mr. Perfect and I'm not sure I could come up with a bigger gulf of who you'd want from your bloodline than that.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Barrett and Regal saved the show from being a complete facepalm tonight.

Not overly excited for season 2.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

All I got to say is that Kaval and Laycool in season 2 is going to be the Daniel Bryan and Miz of season 1. Hilarious TV, and good promos. Not as good as Bryan and Miz, but you know where I am coming from.


----------



## the-gaffer

I find it hilarious that anyone would even suggest that Otunga should have won, the guy absolutely sucks and if the WWE didn't constantly tell you he had the supposed "IT" factor no one would have even noticed him, he was a big pile of crap with absolutely nothing going for him what so ever other than having a somewhat famous wife.

The best part of last nights show for me was when CM Punk decided he had enough of the bullshit show and walked off, that was simple yet brilliant


----------



## Saint Dick

Glad Otunga didn't win. When does season 2 start?


----------



## -SAW-

Ownage™;8472371 said:


> Glad Otunga didn't win. When does season 2 start?


Next week.

Whoever thinks Otunga should have won really needs to open their eyes. Everybody bitches about how we're not seeing enough wrestling these days, well you weren't gonna get it with that piece of shit. He absolutely _sucked_ in the ring and equally as much on the mic. Barrett is miles better than him and deserved to win. Period.

All I have to say is THANK FUCKIN JESUS. I'm so fuckin relieved, I made a fun little celebration video:


----------



## RetepAdam.

-SAW- said:


> Next week.
> 
> Whoever thinks Otunga should have won really needs to open their eyes. Everybody bitches about how we're not seeing enough wrestling these days, well you weren't gonna get it with that piece of shit. He absolutely _sucked_ in the ring and equally as much on the mic. Barrett is miles better than him and deserved to win. Period.
> 
> All I have to say is THANK FUCKIN JESUS. I'm so fuckin relieved, I made a fun little celebration video:


LMFAO.


----------



## setzel

the espisode was saved by punk beeing so freaking hilarious


----------



## Kratosx23

-SAW- said:


> Next week.
> 
> Whoever thinks Otunga should have won really needs to open their eyes. Everybody bitches about how we're not seeing enough wrestling these days, well you weren't gonna get it with that piece of shit. He absolutely _sucked_ in the ring and equally as much on the mic. Barrett is miles better than him and deserved to win. Period.
> 
> All I have to say is THANK FUCKIN JESUS. I'm so fuckin relieved, I made a fun little celebration video:


Otungowned.


----------



## Geeve

At least it looks like no one will have to be protected in season 2, Otunga won't take a serious bump at all, wrestling scared constantly. Wonder if Regal was legit pissed in some way, R-Truth backing down from him was lame he had no verbal comeback. Bryan speaking his mind too, guess he's not afraid of backstage heat, and Darren Young was pushing Barret even with the in show mini feud.


----------



## Gin

THANK GOD! The best man won. I'm happy.


----------



## septurum

2nd season looks terrible. There are so many things wrong with it...hopefully this season will be good despite the shitty names and Kaval being paired up with fucking divas. 1st season was really good so I hope they can keep a good thing going.


----------



## ADR LaVey

Other than the triple threat match which I found to be kind of dull, it was a pretty good finale. I wasn't expecting that season 2 would start next week, but it looks promising nonetheless.


----------



## Onmi

Vince McMahon: I will make you cheer, boo, cheer, boo, and cheer all in the same night. Never question me again.


----------



## darnok

setzel said:


> the espisode was saved by punk beeing so freaking hilarious


I think Punk could squat, shit in his hands and throw it into the crowd and half the people on here would find it funny. What did he do last night? Wow! He walked off the stage. Regal and Christian were great last night. Punk? Meh.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

damn Bryan leaves you thinking, is he shooting or is he booked like that. Otunga can't wrestle, Gabriel can't talk and Wade Barrett is a complete package - that's the cold truth right there


----------



## Kratosx23

Punk_4_Life said:


> damn Bryan leaves you thinking, is he shooting or is he booked like that. Otunga can't wrestle, Gabriel can't talk and Wade Barrett is a complete package - that's the cold truth right there


Otunga can't talk either to be perfectly honest.


----------



## darnok

Yeah he sounds like he's 15 years old, to be honest. I thought he started badly in the final segment but got slightly better then Barrett just blew him out of the water.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

Pyro™;8472531 said:


> Otunga can't talk either to be perfectly honest.


true that

you know I actually think it offends Batista when some people here compare otunga to him. Batista couldn't wrestle, he improved on that. He couldn't talk that well, boy did he improve that. I hate Batista but it's obvious that he's better than otunga could ever be, even when he debuted as complete shit


edit: Was just hearing otunga talking to Barrett fpalm omfg the voice, he makes LayCool sound like 50 year old rugged men. And where's the charisma of his?


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm watching this stuff now. My God, Barrett just ripped Otunga a new asshole on the mic. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punk_4_Life

fpalm fpalm fpalm

Again, an englishman in Regal was owning a blackman in Truth... how does he reply? by doing the FUCKING GAY PIECE OF SHIT DANCE


----------



## darnok

Punk_4_Life said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> Again, an englishman in Regal was owning a blackman in Truth... how does he reply? by doing the FUCKING GAY PIECE OF SHIT DANCE


I thought that was quite funny actually.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

darnok said:


> I thought that was quite funny actually.


the dance!?

you are gay then


----------



## darnok

Wow, I thought the modern definition of "gay" was someone who liked to have sexual relations with a memeber of the same sex; I never knew it was actually whether or not you thought the way someone dances was funny. I'm so disillusioned. Perhaps one day I can be as enlightened as you are?


----------



## hmniphoto

What's wrong with Otunga's voice. HE sounds like his character is supposed to sound (at least in my opinion). How should he sound? I didn't know charisma sounded a certain may. Charisma is the way you carry yourself and how you connect to the people you talk to.

I think Otunga will improve eventually. Him not winning is the WWE saying he's not ready. I'm fine with that.

I lol @ all these people saying the right man won. Daniel Bryan should have one that show. He's the only guy I think actually left a lasting impression. If and when Otunga learns to wrestle better he will. but Barrett I don't know he has a good package but for some reason I don't see him as being a star in the biz.



Punk_4_Life said:


> true that
> 
> you know I actually think it offends Batista when some people here compare otunga to him. Batista couldn't wrestle, he improved on that. He couldn't talk that well, boy did he improve that. I hate Batista but it's obvious that he's better than otunga could ever be, even when he debuted as complete shit
> 
> 
> edit: Was just hearing otunga talking to Barrett fpalm omfg the voice, he makes LayCool sound like 50 year old rugged men. And where's the charisma of his?


----------



## Punk_4_Life

darnok said:


> Wow, I thought the modern definition of "gay" was someone who liked to have sexual relations with a memeber of the same sex; I never knew it was actually whether or not you thought the way someone dances was funny. I'm so disillusioned. Perhaps one day I can be as enlightened as you are?


that was funny? And can you actually call that a dance? I call it him trying to have sex with himself


----------



## hmniphoto

darnok said:


> Wow, I thought the modern definition of "gay" was someone who liked to have sexual relations with a memeber of the same sex; I never knew it was actually whether or not you thought the way someone dances was funny. I'm so disillusioned. Perhaps one day I can be as enlightened as you are?


he's 16 what do you expect?

It's funny you check out profiles and see ages then You're like....oooh that why they're like that.


----------



## darnok

Well let me enlighten you: having sex with yourself isn't gay - it's called masturbation. I'm sure you know all about that.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

darnok said:


> Well let me enlighten you: having sex with yourself isn't gay - it's called masturbation. I'm sure you know all about that.


you liking to watch other men trying to have sex with themselves = You being gay


----------



## darnok

hmniphoto said:


> he's 16 what do you expect?
> 
> It's funny you check out profiles and see ages then You're like....oooh that why they're like that.


Yeah? I never realised that but it makes alot sense now.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

Idiot's 101 - If you're getting owned, go for the age jokes


----------



## darnok

Virgin's 101 - If you can't have sex, get rid of that excess testosterone with displays of internet machismo.


----------



## hmniphoto

not a joke you're just acting like a 16 year old. It's not a joke we all @ one time or another thought stuff was "gay" not knowing how much of a bigoted term that really is.



Punk_4_Life said:


> Idiot's 101 - If you're getting owned, go for the age jokes


----------



## Punk_4_Life

hmniphoto said:


> not a joke you're just acting like a 16 year old. It's not a joke we all @ one time or another thought stuff was "gay" not knowing how much of a bigoted term that really is.


what's not gay about a guy liking another guy's cringeworthy dance? lulz


----------



## Sceptic

KnowYourRole said:


> Why can't they fucking call him Joe Hennig?


I know. It makes no fucking sense. "Oh, we're hyping this guy up as Curt Hennig's son, a second-generation superstar, but we're going to give him a name that makes him sound like Tommy Dreamer and Beulah's illegitimate lovechild."



hmniphoto said:


> What's wrong with Otunga's voice.


The same thing that's wrong with Bobby Lashley's. They're both built like bricks, but they sound like whiny tweenagers, and it really doesn't help that Otunga's insults are the kind of stuff you'd expect to hear from schoolchildren.



> I think Otunga will improve eventually. Him not winning is the WWE saying he's not ready. I'm fine with that.


I do agree that he can improve - I'm just irritated that he was given such hype when he was clearly in no capacity whatsoever ready to be given this opportunity.



> I lol @ all these people saying the right man won. Daniel Bryan should have one that show.


Bryan doesn't need the push from winning NXT. He was the second guy eliminated and he's _already_ got a more concrete future than anyone else on the show with a readymade feud with Miz and Michael Cole right at his fingertips.

Everyone knew that Bryan would go places in the WWE, but having him win NXT would deprive that push to someone else who needed it more (although Barrett could also in my opinion have gone places very quickly even without winning NXT).



Punk_4_Life said:


> what's not gay about a guy liking another guy's cringeworthy dance? lulz


Are you honestly saying that liking a bad dance makes you homosexual? _Really?_ I dislike R-Truth's dancing as well, but that's just moronic.


----------



## Chibi

Punk_4_Life said:


> what's not gay about a guy liking another guy's cringeworthy dance? lulz


god shut up, the fact youre using words like "owned" and putting lulz at the end of your own sentence shows the level youre on.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

Chibi said:


> god shut up, the fact youre using words like "owned" and putting lulz at the end of your own sentence shows the level youre on.


owned lulz


----------



## RizoRiz

Cerbs said:


> Right. Other than the fact he has absolutely no connection with the crowd at all (the single most important trait in wrestling), oh sure, he's wonderful.
> 
> Otunga losing NXT was the biggest pop he's ever got. Congrats to Barret.


Ummm outside Bryan who actually did have a connection with the crowd? Otunga ready for a titleshot at a PPV? I don't think so. 

Otunga had the opportunity to present Raw, screw over and be the first to wrestle the World champ, and he still embarassed himself. Otunga needs another year or even more in developmental. I'll never get into Gabriel because he's painful to listen to and a 450 splash dosen't excite me anymore.


----------



## It's True

all the interactions involving regal were awesome


----------



## Emperor DC

> During NXT, the eliminated rookies were cracking jokes with each other and having a good time.
> 
> Daniel Bryan had a shocked and like he was about to burst out laughing look on his face when they announced Kaval and LayCool were a pairing.
> 
> When the video for Percy played, the crowd was bewildered by it. Darren Young and Heath Slater burst out laughing.
> 
> Daniel Bryan and Michael Tarver nearly fell out of their chairs laughing at Barrett's line about Great Khali being more graceful than David Otunga.
> 
> After it was over, Jericho went up to the rookies and said he expects to see all of them in WWE soon and pointed to Bryan and said, "You especially."


Jericho. 

Dragon. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

Good gesture by Jericho, he's probably not wrong on most of them either. I don't know if we'll see Sheffield again, though, simply because that gimmick is a death sentence. I also don't think I'm alone in saying that he should've completely bypassed F-List, even if not doing so would be considered the polite social convention. The other pro's weren't hiding the fact that he sucks.


----------



## NJ88

I liked the finale, got a bit worried when Otunga was in the last two as it looked certain that they were going to swerve us all by naming him as the winner, but glad they went with the obvious. Barrett completely outshone Otunga on the mic, an area which was given as his strongest point, so that was great. I lolled at the Great Khali line.


----------



## Kratosx23

Barrett must've been lurking on this forum because Evolution has mentioned Otunga being worse than Khali a shitload of times. LOL.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

was jericho's comment out of character??

if so then then that's awesome.


----------



## THNC

People here say Otunga isn't charismatic but Barrett is? 

No surprise.There are people here that label Swagger as "charismatic"
too.



darnok said:


> *I think Punk could squat, shit in his hands and throw it into the crowd and half the people on here would find it funny. What did he do last night? Wow! He walked off the stage*. Regal and Christian were great last night. Punk? Meh.


So true.

Punk's cheerleaders make me dislike Punk even more.They whine like
bitches every time he lose and they think everything that comes out
of his redundant mouth is the best thing ever.



RizoRiz said:


> *Ummm outside Bryan who actually did have a connection with the crowd?* Otunga ready for a titleshot at a PPV? I don't think so.
> 
> Otunga had the opportunity to present Raw, screw over and be the first to wrestle the World champ, and he still embarassed himself. Otunga needs another year or even more in developmental. I'll never get into Gabriel because he's painful to listen to and a 450 splash dosen't excite me anymore.


Internet geeks can pretend Bryan is really over but he isn't.Getting
cheers for pinning The Miz isn't "over".It's called leeching off of
another wrestler's heat.

And Otunga was fine when he was the guest host on Raw.He got a 
reaction too unlike Barrett during his promo after he won NXT.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

THNC said:


> People here say Otunga isn't charismatic but Barrett is?


charismatic?? maybe not but otunga isn't either

but what barrett is, is an excellent talker, sounds convincing, is witty, and his strong voice overpowers the crowd.

barrett = great talker with solid ring skills

otunga = awful talker with god awful ring skills


----------



## Gingermadman

THNC said:


> People here say Otunga isn't charismatic but Barrett is?
> 
> No surprise.There are people here that label Swagger as "charismatic"
> too.
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> Punk's cheerleaders make me dislike Punk even more.They whine like
> bitches every time he lose and they think everything that comes out
> of his redundant mouth is the best thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Internet geeks can pretend Bryan is really over but he isn't.Getting
> cheers for pinning The Miz isn't "over".It's called leeching off of
> another wrestler's heat.
> 
> And Otunga was fine when he was the guest host on Raw.He got a
> reaction too unlike Barrett during his promo after he won NXT.



Oh look heres Eugene coming to say his piece.

Bryan is getting over, "leeching off peoples heat" is how you get over. Same how you leech off someones overness gets you over. It's how wrestling works for the majority of the roster.

The rest of your points are just as idiotic, and it actually hurts my head reading them. Please, stop watching wrestling and go do something else.

Anyone who thinks Otunga is better than Danielson, Barret and Punk doesn't deserve to say his piece.


----------



## RizoRiz

THNC said:


> People here say Otunga isn't charismatic but Barrett is?
> 
> No surprise.There are people here that label Swagger as "charismatic"
> too.
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> Punk's cheerleaders make me dislike Punk even more.They whine like
> bitches every time he lose and they think everything that comes out
> of his redundant mouth is the best thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Internet geeks can pretend Bryan is really over but he isn't.Getting
> cheers for pinning The Miz isn't "over".It's called leeching off of
> another wrestler's heat.
> 
> And Otunga was fine when he was the guest host on Raw.He got a
> reaction too unlike Barrett during his promo after he won NXT.


And you try to justify "Heat is heat" get your priorities straight, you seem too far curled up in Otunga's you know what.


----------



## philosophyofaknife

I think Regal stole the show at the end there! LEgend on the mic.
Bit gutted for Gabriel, but the right man (from the right country  lol) won! Bryan has his own push going on which is good, but Wade truly deserved his win with his mix of in ring skills and promo work. Looking forward to seeing him on PPV and developing in the WWE.
Anyway, I've really enjoyed this first round of NXT, save a few silly bits like the majoirty of (if not all) the trials, and can't wait for the next lot. Save for the dude with the glasses, I'm interested in seeing what the rookies are like.
I like that "get through this" track way better than the first theme.
Oh, and fuck those dickheads behind the eliminated rookies acting like twats.


----------



## Evo

Pyro™ said:


> Barrett must've been lurking on this forum because Evolution has mentioned Otunga being worse than Khali a shitload of times. LOL.


LOL, I was thinking the exact same thing!

...or maybe I AM Wade Barrett...


----------



## Kratosx23

EvoLution™ said:


> LOL, I was thinking the exact same thing!
> 
> ...or maybe I AM Wade Barrett...


Well, I suppose that would explain your intricate FCW knowledge. ~_~


----------



## DesolationRow

Very true, when I heard Barrett negatively compare Otunga to Khali last night, my first thoughts were, "Wrestling Forum! *Evo*!" 

Hilarious. God, Barrett ripped Otunga apart with that promo. It was brutal and delicious all at once.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

so what? the second week in a row gabriel has bettered otunga in a match and still he comes second to that no talent wannabe? jeez, atleast he got his comeuppens with barretts promo and what regal said, i hope he realises this is what people think and he isnt really wanted round these parts.

other than that it was alright, hoped for a little bit of head kicking from danielson but hey ho, guess i need to watch raw.

Rookies for next season (there should have been a week or two break so it doesnt seem like 1 long show, break it up into seasons) look good. Nice to see Kaval and Riley there but i guess this means he isnt the masked man for the SES then.


----------



## Nocturnal

Once again I loved the pros interactions this week. I found interesting was Regal spoiling the whole show and saying "Wade Barret would've won regardless of his pro." It made me wonder what would the WWE have done if Carlito was Wade Barret's pro.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

I was thoroughly entertained from this show, but still expected a confrontation of some sort. Wade should have decked Otunga, held him up in his finisher position and dropped him. Would have been a great end to the show.

The finish to the Gabriel-Barrett match was awesome. Thought Gabriel was legit hurt. Hope he comes back, really liked his work.

:lmao, R-Truth. 

Regal, Punk, Miz, Jericho and Christian were AWESOME at the end. Really was nice to see it so 'unscripted' or at least it felt that way.

So glad Otunga didn't win too.

Good show.


----------



## kaiho

if you exclude the actual wrestling (which was dreadful) and Matt Stryker's horrible lines/voice/awkwardness, this was not a bad season 1 finale.

Barret won, Otunga got "served" as Santino would add, and Regal had a good spotlight. I have high hopes for season 2. The roster seems more interesting and the pros fit well in the mix too.


----------



## jj2812

Barret is great on the mic... Loved how he told Otunga that he had the **it factor... Awesome episode!


----------



## TJTheGr81

If the show indicated anything it proved (AGAIN) that Otunga does NOT have this "It factor." Barrett destroyed him with his promo. And of course the right man wins. The segment with the pros was great too, Regal is awesome and Punk had me in stitches the entire time. Him mocking Miz was absolutely hilarious. Next season looks ok. Hennigs name and Lay-Cool mentoring Kaval is the f'n lulz though.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

TJTheGr81 said:


> If the show indicated anything it proved (AGAIN) that Otunga does NOT have this "It factor." Barrett destroyed him with his promo. And of course the right man wins. The segment with the pros was great too, Regal is awesome and Punk had me in stitches the entire time. Him mocking Miz was absolutely hilarious. Next season looks ok. Hennigs name and Lay-Cool mentoring Kaval is the f'n lulz though.


Barrett made Otunga's little rant seem like an after thought. Barrett is talented in the ring and on the mic. Barrett will be a future WWE or World Champion. I am almost 100% certain. The only way that does not happen is if he screws it up or someone like HHH/Orton does.


----------



## Deshad C.

I agree that Barret should have won...but to be honest I don't think Otunga was as bad as everybody was making him out to be.

The right man won, but I hope Otunga sticks around and improves. If he does that I think he could be a nice edition, possibly on Smackdown.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Really good NXT. Expected it for a 'season finalé', but I think that having several seasons straight after each other kinda dampens the win for Barrett.


----------



## ryanxcabana

I just want to say the name changes are ridiculous on NXT bryan Danielson is Daniel Bryan really and then Joe Hennig is Mike Migilicuty or whatever its retarded


----------

